# Utility to show which process ids (PIDs) are generating most I/O



## LaR3 (Nov 20, 2008)

In Linux (>2.6.20) there is an utility called pidstat, which comes with sysstat >7.1.5. It is able to show which processes are generating most I/O requests on the disks.

Is there any tool that does the same thing on FreeBSD ? I've searched all the mans from pstat/iostat/systat a.s.o.

Thanks.


----------



## tanked (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm struggling to remember but I've recently read Absolute FreeBSD 2nd Ed. and I think it says that when you're in the *top* utility if you press *m* it will show you what process(es) are using the disk bandwidth.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2008)

```
top -m io -d 1
```
 will give you the current count. Use -o for sort options (total read write fault vcsw ivcsw)


```
top -m io
```
 will give you the current status (not cumulative), with the o key plus keyword for sorting (total read write fault vcsw ivcsw)


----------



## brucec@ (Nov 20, 2008)

top -m io


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2008)

Or even top -m io, of course.


----------



## LaR3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------

